# My roller loft.



## mb5322 (May 10, 2009)

It's basically a redroselofts starter loft that I've modified to be 12 feet long. It's divided into 3 sections for hens, cocks and breeders. I was able to put the entire loft together for about $500.00 with some creativity.Since this photo I've added a 3 foot by 10 inch vents to the bottom of each section, and 6 inch by 3 foot vent to the top back of each section. The last pic is my first birds to pair up and and get moved to the breeder loft. Thats my silver/black fleck cock on the eggs, he's mated up to a blue baldhead.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Wow, a very colorfull loft. I bet it's more of a fun house for your birds.-kidding The loft looks great and well thought out. It looks like you have some happy, clean birds too!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice loft. That cock birds looks like if you get any closer, you're going to get smacked but good!!! LOL


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

It is a beautifull loft. 
I got to see it first hand.
Matt invited me over to take a look at it and the rollers he bought from me.
The loft is in a great location too. There is plenty of open space for the rollers to fly and perform.
Keith


----------

